# Dwa insurance



## goose1986 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi guys been down to my council office today and will be going back down tomorrow to go over a few things but basically I picked up a application form for a dwa licence whilst filling it in it asked for my insurance details now I don't have insurance right now as I am in the proses of applying for the licence is this some thing you have to have in place 1st before you go ahead and apply 
Thanks Anthony


----------



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

You mean public liability insurance. It's usually fairly cheap. I've seen it at about £400 to cover multiple animals.

Keeping in mind that the DWAA is to protect the public, not you, PLA is a good idea and a requirement.


----------



## goose1986 (Jan 18, 2010)

Ryanb0401 said:


> You mean public liability insurance. It's usually fairly cheap. I've seen it at about £400 to cover multiple animals.
> 
> Keeping in mind that the DWAA is to protect the public, not you, PLA is a good idea and a requirement.


Yah public liability was what I was ment to say, going to get a quote tomorrow but thought it was strange asking for policy cover reference as I haven't been approved yet


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

You're best of asking the council.

My LA told me to write down the quote, and the company it was from (exotics direct'). Once I knew the date of my inspection, I arranged for the insurance to begin on that day, and sent a copy of the paperwork to my LA.


----------



## goose1986 (Jan 18, 2010)

coldestblood said:


> You're best of asking the council.
> 
> My LA told me to write down the quote, and the company it was from (exotics direct'). Once I knew the date of my inspection, I arranged for the insurance to begin on that day, and sent a copy of the paperwork to my LA.


Thanks I will be going down to see the inspector again tomorrow


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

My insurance is through Exotics Direct too. 

The price depends on the number of snakes, not the species - it does with mine anyway.

And all the LA asked me was if I'd got it, no proof or anything needed!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Exotics direct are a broker they look for the cheapest deals, when I was keeping it was for up to 5 snakes and I paid £15 per month


----------



## 59sound (Feb 19, 2013)

I think you should tell them you don't have it, your not getting it and if they have a problem with that you'll "set your snakes on them" then add "I know where you live" and maybe "don't cross me" on the end and I am sure you'll get your licence and save a few quid on the way :2thumb:


----------



## goose1986 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys iv sorted it they just want a reference number for now and then put it in place on completion, got quoit of £180 for the year covers me for 5million it's for a spectacled caiman


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

5 million is a lot of cover, most councils only want 1 million some 2. You may be able to get cheaper cover if the amount is lower.


----------



## House of Venom (Jun 23, 2013)

Ryanb0401 said:


> You mean public liability insurance. It's usually fairly cheap. I've seen it at about £400 to cover multiple animals.
> 
> Keeping in mind that the DWAA is to protect the public, not you, PLA is a good idea and a requirement.


Its an absolute rip off and a rubbish idea!!! 

The fact of the matter is, that if one of your animals DID get out, you would have effectively invalidated your policy anyway, and they would not pay out? How can that be a good idea?

Public liability is a rip off and not the best £1,300.00 a year that I spend to be honest with you....


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

59sound said:


> I think you should tell them you don't have it, your not getting it and if they have a problem with that you'll "set your snakes on them" then add "I know where you live" and maybe "don't cross me" on the end and I am sure you'll get your licence and save a few quid on the way :2thumb:


Very child like comment on a serious subject :bash:


----------

